# need help



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

so after a successful transfer and a bfp how long do u wait to have sex im scared and dont know what is best im now 4 wks post transfer ?


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi julie, I had repeated m/c but my clinic recommend to wait until after 7 week scan, I was so sick it was a lot longer, when you have your head down the loo, sex isn't at the top of list of things to do!!!!


----------

